# Does anybody know if the Shinny T27 carb isolator will fit a T25?



## ANewSawyer (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been chasing what I think is a metering lever problem in a Shindaiwa T25. It won't stay rinning at WOT but will idle all day. Anyway, I had the carb off last night messing with it. When I put it back on, I realized the carb isolator block was cracked along one on the bolt holes. If I am right, it should NOT be sucking air there but there could be another unseen crack. But shindaiwa doesn't make this part anymore. However, I think the isolator off a T27 looks awfully similar. So, has anybody tried to see if it will fit and if the impulse hole lines up.


----------



## alderman (Sep 20, 2016)

When I looked up the parts I didn't think they looked the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Sep 20, 2016)

Pm sent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had issues with these getting air in the fuel line. Makes for very poor running. I pull of the fuel line from the carb and pump the primer bulb with my finger over the end until the air is purged. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## airframefixer (Sep 29, 2016)

I found similarity in T20 and T242 insulator blocks if that helps while troubleshooting a T20.


----------

